# Souvenir. Cube In Cube



## Sergey80 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi.
Small souvenir. One cube is in other one. It is one detail of course (Small can’t be extract). It was not my idea, details were found in internet. Size less than 2 inch. I used only lather operation.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 14, 2016)

Welcome to the world of Hobby-Machinists.

That's fun. There are pictures here somewhere of similar projects with three or four cubes inside, still attached at the corners. There is somewhere a video of one being turned.

I tried to make one a couple of years ago, it didn't turn out well, I was in too big a hurry.


----------



## Sergey80 (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes it is possible to make few cubes but need to make boring tool smaller than my and more time


----------



## talvare (Jul 14, 2016)

Yup, it's a fun project to do when you just want to play with your machines. Did this one  a few years ago.




Ted


----------

